# MegaZorb!!!



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

I am looking for something I can use as flooring for all my rodent furries which include, Rabbits, Mice & Hamsters, I am just woundering if anyone has used megazorb before if so what do you think ??

http://http://www.northerncropdriers.co.uk/product/megazorb


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

i use it for my mice and it really helps stop the smell.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I wouldn't personally use it for rabbits but ok to use for the others :2thumb:.


----------



## soooooz (Nov 9, 2010)

I've been looking into getting it for my gerbils, apparently a little goes a long way. =)


----------



## Zober (Aug 24, 2010)

Ecobed or Fina card...

Absorbant, dustfree, reduces smell and good for nest building.

Ecobed is larger pieces and fina card is smaller depending on which animal you want to use it for 

Cardboard Animal Bedding, Paper Horse Bedding, Nesting Material : Finacard

ECOBED CARDBOARD BEDDING (22 KG)


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

I have used fine card before, never thought much of it as my mice just built huge sky high nests out of it :whistling2:, leaving the floor exposed so I had to replace it everyday.


----------



## dopey.rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

I use megazorb for my rats and it really helps with reducing the smell when they due a clean out and haven't had any problems with them on it. I have also in the past used it for guineapigs when i used to have them and it worked well.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I've used megazorb but I found it to be quite dusty.
It's fine as long as you have no reactions from any of the residents though.
When I was using it I just used something different for the rodents who were affected by the dust.

I've also used aubiose whic I found to be better than megazorb but now I use a horse bedding called 'allpetbed'. It's looks like big shavings but there doesn't seem to be any dust and it helps with the smell more than other beddings I've tried.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I've used it for rats, mice, gerbils, hamsters, rabbits, ferrets, puppies everything really i find if you tip it in a bucket it keeps the dust to minimal


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I used it years ago, when I was breeding mice and hamsters, and loved it, but turned to using Auboise because for the dust people have commented on, although i never had any issue with the dust myself.

Now Auboise is in short supply I have brought a bag again and remember why I liked it so much. It really is great for smells. 

As mentioned above I take a collapsible bin, its like a cheap fabric laundry basket, down to the storage shed, pour from the sack into that and then carry it back up to the animal room to use so that maybe why I do not have an issue with dust from it.


----------



## Iggylover (Sep 2, 2009)

I've used ecopetbed in the past and from the first time i used till i ran out i had small black flies buzzing around the house, dont think it was lack of cleaning out as soon as i started to use something else all the flies died off. anyone had that experience?.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Ive used it before and hated it  was so dusty it set my asthma off, so assumed it would be bad for the rodents. It also had a really bad smell to it.

I now use Bedmax which is a large, dust and phenol extracted shaving used for horses.

I get it delivered from here: HORSE BEDDING - SAVE ONLINE AT GJW TITMUSS

There are also a few other bedding options for small furries on there, safe for use with animals with lung problems such as COPD etc : victory:

Edit: Ive also tried the cardboard and it didnt keep the smells down with the mice and rats, i found i was doing complete clean outs every 2 days. I also found, like you, the mice and rats would gather it all up and take it all to their nests leaving the cage empty.

So far ive been using the Bedmax a few weeks now and can go a week with the mice and rats with daily spot cleans and then do a weekly clean.. even then they dont really have any noticeable smell and thats with the cages being in the front room  (i have stinky boys too lol)


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve used it got mice, rats, hamsters, cavies and rabbits.

didnt find it dusty at all, and a little went a long way.
plus it was easy to just scoop out the dirty wet bits, rather than scoop out the whole cage.

aubioise is good too.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Used to use it several years ago for my rats, but it's too dusty IMO, and caused our rescues to have respiratory flare ups. Wouldn't use it again, or recommend it.


----------



## soooooz (Nov 9, 2010)

Have just used megazorb for my gerbils for the first time. It came recommended as was apparently good for building tunnels and keeps the smell down. While i will say that a little does indeed go a long way, the boys are not doing so well on the tunnel building with it. Also, it stinks far more than the boys ever did. I'll use up the bag, but will go back to wood shavings next time.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

soooooz said:


> I'll use up the bag, but will go back to wood shavings next time.


Changing from woodshavings is always a good idea, hopefully you find something other than megazorb that means you don't have to return to shavings. Whilst the cancer causing properties of pine (ie in pine mill workers and mice and rats) have never been clearly linked to the pine rather than the chemicals to pressure treat the fact is with so many options to use instead why risk its use with your little ones.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

saxon said:


> I've used megazorb but I found it to be quite dusty.
> It's fine as long as you have no reactions from any of the residents though.
> When I was using it I just used something different for the rodents who were affected by the dust.
> 
> I've also used aubiose whic I found to be better than megazorb but now I use a horse bedding called 'allpetbed'. It's looks like big shavings but there doesn't seem to be any dust and it helps with the smell more than other beddings I've tried.


 
Same here, we use aubiose now and find it too me great, mice get on great with it (as do all the snakes )


----------

